# RTS in Houston, TX



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just received word that RTS will be hosting a class at Christ Evangelical Presbyterian Church in Houston, TX this Spring. The class is Genesis-Joshua and is taught by Dr. Mark D. Futato.

The dates are:
February 26-27
March 19-20
April 16-17
April 30-May 1

On Friday the class time is 6:30-9:30 and on Saturday 9:00-4:00

To take the class as audit, the price will be 150 dollars. If you want to take it for credit, they are offering the class at 66% off. This makes the class approx. 250 dollars. That is super cheap for an accredited course. 

RTS is wanting to start a Houston campus and this is the first class offered. Please spread the word. 

For more information about the course contact RTS Orlando at (407) 366-9493

For more information about Christ Evangelical contact them at 713.526.1188


----------

